# Calcium Citrate



## Char N Florida (Mar 17, 2009)

For one year I took Calcium Aspartate Anhydrous without problems, now recently I have been taking Calcium Citrate for Osteoporosis instead of CAA, biggest problem from Calcium Citrate is diarrhea. Not what I was looking for, but maybe it would help IBS-C. As Calcium Carbonate helps IBS-D, now taking Calcium Carbonate to counteract the effects of Calcium Citrate. Calcium Citrate is a better choice for Osteoporosis than Calcium Carbonate.A google search confirmed diarrhea as a side effect of Calcium Citrate. Ugh


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Standard disclaimer: People respond to drugs/supplements differently..------------------------------------------------------------------------http://en.allexperts.com/q/Irritable-Bowel...itamins-IBS.htm* Calcium carbonate contains just calcium and no magnesium, and is a good choice if you always tend towards diarrhea (it won't produce more diarrhea)* If you're IBS-C (prone to constipation), try calcium citrate instead, which contains magnesium. (magnesium may help produce softer stools)With either form of calcium, there should be Vitamin D included in the supplement as well for the best possible absorption. It's a good idea to take only 500 mg. of calcium per dose, as your body may not be able to absorb more than this all at once.


----------

